

Ask HN: Please post information related to Non-Traditional Payment Models - jberryman

I'm interested in hearing about innovative/alternative payment schemes suitable for digital goods. I know there has been a lot of research aimed at alternative models for the music industry. Here are some links I've found:<p>Ransom Model (some interesting links at the bottom)<p>--- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threshold_pledge_system<p>Assurance Contract (related)<p>--- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assurance_contract<p>Article providing overview of some services that approach the music industry problem in different ways<p>--- http://www.last100.com/2007/10/11/music-industry-five-alternative-business-models/<p>Interested in reading what you all post!
======
CSunday
OMG, I've been battling this issue too, especially in regards to the music
industry.

For now, it is still unclear how customers can safely and conveniently pay for
digital goods, without credit/debit cards; especially now we are not in a
digital currency world.

But these are all interesting models you've posted here.

Thanks for the links

------
zackattack
trialpay.com

